# Prius C or Honda Fit. Please help me decide.



## Nametoolongovich (Jan 20, 2016)

I've been looking into the Prius C or a Honda Fit, Amy feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

It's all about gas mileage while driving, the Prius C gets the better MPG. Take a look at the 2015 model comparison.

http://www.thecarconnection.com/car-compare-results/honda_fit_2015-vs-toyota_prius-c_2015

I have a 2015 Prius and I love it, after driving the new 2016 redesigned Prius I'm tempted to make the swap. The 2016 has better handling and off the block acceleration. I don't know if the C got the better engine for 2016, but it's worth a look.

The 2015 is my second Prius, first one was a 2004, it held pretty good value in my opinion, bought the level 4 trim (leather seats, available now in the 2016 Level 3 or 4 Touring), for $21,000 new, when I traded it in last year I got $12,000. I don't think the Fit holds the value for two reason, lower MPG and not as popular.

Go drive both and buy the one that fits better for you. Just keep in mind if you plan on driving a lot, all models of the Prius get better mileage than the Fit. My recommendation, if you can afford it get either a Level 3 or 4 touring trim, that gives you leather seats. Not sure if it's the same in the C as it is the standard Prius. Also use TrueCar.com - I got a good deal last year using them, saved about $4k.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Go drive them both.
Also check Hertz used car sales.
You may get a deal.


----------

